
Calligra 2.7 Released - Tsiolkovsky
http://www.calligra.org/news/calligra-2-7-released/
======
virtualritz
[http://www.calligra.org/get-calligra/](http://www.calligra.org/get-calligra/)
says there was preliminary support for OS X. But the anchor,
[http://userbase.kde.org/Calligra/Download#Mac_OS_X](http://userbase.kde.org/Calligra/Download#Mac_OS_X),
is dead and the link given in "We also provide experimental installer on OS X,
current version can be downloaded here."
([http://download.kde.org/stable/calligra-2.6.0/osx/Calligra-2...](http://download.kde.org/stable/calligra-2.6.0/osx/Calligra-2.6.0-Installer.pkg.mirrorlist))
does not exist.

Pretty lame.

